# Wii Fit - i have a question?



## Carina1962 (Jun 22, 2010)

I have a Wii Fit and use it to weigh myself from time to time but i have noticed that it doesn't give the accurate weight in clear figures ie the needle will hover over say 13 st but you don't know what it is in lbs so you know you are 13st but don't know how many pounds - am i missing something or is there a way to get accurate figures on your weight?


----------



## SacredHeart (Jun 22, 2010)

Have a look on the graph that shows the progress. It's a bit clearer to see on there


----------



## aymes (Jun 22, 2010)

There is a way that shows it in figures. I'm away at the moment so can't look, from memory I think you can click between weight and bmi and one of them shows it. I'll have a look when  home tomorrow if you haven't found it.


----------



## Carina1962 (Jun 24, 2010)

Aymes: i would be very grateful if you could tell me how it's done, i don't know how i can change it.  It comes up with BMI and weight but on the actual scales it only goes from stone to stone and no pounds indicated, much appreciated


----------

